# Lawn Bowls



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Picked up my new lawn bowls today,......Can't wait for a roll-up  .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice, have fun with your pro fisha !!! ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fab colours!

Enjoy.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys , 
Yes nice bright colours , shouldn't get run over by any stink boaters hopefully . 
Dennis has already put a hatch in the fish box for me for a transducer install , I've just got to install a couple of starports on the lid & thats it. GONE FISHIN !!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Please put some pictures details when you finish your installation. 
Thanks.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Killer, killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll give you a week before you're upside down Ron. Have you put HELP! on the bottom? :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah Luv it!

Nice bias too

Cheers andybear


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

dru said:


> Fab colours!
> 
> Enjoy.


Yeah but they put them on back-to-front!


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

The boys can't make them quick enough
Very nice


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Very nice set of balls Ron.You will outrun the stink boaters in that thing :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome
glass is...


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice hope to get my Stealth splash next week.


----------



## chris2pha (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks great killer, keen to see the coming reports of monster fish ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Stealth? with loud colours like that?

Ron, Ron, Ron... will you never learn?

Stealth means sssssnnnnnneeeeeaaaaaakkkkkyyyyy!!!!

:lol: :lol:

Jimbo

Looks good Ron... J


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks good Ron, when are we going to see the first catch from it?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Stealth? with loud colours like that?
> 
> Ron, Ron, Ron... will you never learn?
> 
> ...


They will only see the loud colours when there being lowered into the hatch Jim ;-) .


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

bruus said:


> Looks good Ron, when are we going to see the first catch from it?


Taking it out tomorrow for some trials to see if the sounder works & put a Bream or Flathead in it just to piss salti off :lol: .

Thanks Mate, 
Ron.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Lawn Bowls Ron? You know if you throw your leg over a Pro you will end up with The Jack. :lol:



killer said:


> Taking it out tomorrow for some trials to see if the sounder works & put a Bream or Flathead in it just to piss salti off :lol: .


So how did it go Ron?

BTW very tidy looking yak.

Cheers Greg


----------

